# Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art -- early high-level review



## ahsanford (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's a Sigma 85 Art (somewhat superficial) review at Petapixel:
http://petapixel.com/2016/10/17/review-sigmas-85mm-f1-4-art-lens-exceeds-expectations/

No AF reliability/consistency testing was presented, unfortunately. 

Dustin Abbott, if you are reading this, please please please do us all a favor and develop some kind of repeatable-over-time-with-other-lenses AF hit rate study for your lens reviews. Sigma's IQ has been consistently terrific the last few years, but the #1 reason why folks sell/return these Art lenses is never mentioned in reviews! 

- A


----------



## j-nord (Oct 18, 2016)

Beautiful brick of glass. If I was a portrait photographer...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2016)

I saw it said : "New AF motor" . Maybe just maybe 8)


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 18, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I saw it said : "New AF motor" . Maybe just maybe 8)



I'm more worried about the steering wheel than the motor. Speed of AF was not terrible with the 35 Art, but _where the AF landed_ absolutely was. My hit rate shooting wider than f/2 was simply unacceptable.

- A


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it said : "New AF motor" . Maybe just maybe 8)
> ...



Oh absolutely, I've had 5 Art lenses so I've been on that ride 

But I'll grab any info about new in AF as good news for the useless AF. Maybe overshooting or undershooting was a problem with the old motor?
A


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 18, 2016)

Precisely: overshooting or undershooting 
New motor has considerably more torque for increased AF accuracy. This motor debuted in Sigma 50-100 Art that has very good AF accuracy (according to TDP review). I perfectly understand the strategy behind the Sigma's decision to test new motor tech on a more niche lens being 50-100 and than use the tech tech in such are desirable lens as 85 1.4 Art and then in 24-70 / 70-200 lenses.
My understanding is that Sigma was holding back release of 85 1.4 Art (and likely 24-70 Art and 70-200 Sports lens) until they sorted the AF consistency issues. Makes perfect sense as Sigma was loosing business due to well known AF problem. 
I look forward to the TDP Sigma 85 1.4 Art review to confirm AF accuracy improvements before I will give my money to Sigma. Retail price for the Lens in Australia is simply fantastic ( As low as A$1,135.00) and I am definitely looking to purchase one shortly. 



Viggo said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2016)

Wonder if they will implement this motor in the 50 and 35 also...


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 18, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Wonder if they will implement this motor in the 50 and 35 also...



I can't speak for the 50, but rumor has it B&H is selling a 35 Art with that great AF motor: it's called the 35mm f/1.4L II, and it costs a bit more.

- A


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 18, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if they will implement this motor in the 50 and 35 also...
> ...



More then double unfortunately.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 18, 2016)

Also, they had their hands on the lens but couldn't weigh it?


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Also, they had their hands on the lens but couldn't weigh it?



Sigma lists the weight as 1,130 grams or 39.9 oz. —
http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/specifications/


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 19, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Also, they had their hands on the lens but couldn't weigh it?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



Ouch. That's heavier than the 85 f/1.2L II and even heavier than the 70-300L! Wow.

I guessed I should have expected this from the sharpness-obsessed 'new Sigma', who somehow managed to make a 50 prime as big as a 24-70 f/4 zoom.

- A


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 19, 2016)

Sigma is aiming at Zeiss Otus 85 quality (and weight but not price  ) that is even heavier at 1200gr in EF mount

Weight: ZF.2: 1140g, ZE: 1200g
Camera mounts:	F Mount (ZF.2), EF Mount (ZE)


----------



## Viggo (Oct 19, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Ha! Not only that, but it absolutely kills in every aspect. Good thing I bought it then 8)


----------

